# Minirechner ala Raspberry Pi als HomeServer mit Ubuntu?



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir einen kleinen Server zu Hause zusammenbauen um dort private Dinge abzulegen und auch um Dinge zu testen und auch XBMC sollte laufen können. Als Linux OS möchte ich gerne Ubuntu einsetzen.
Nun habe ich hier noch ein Raspberry Pi B rumliegen, leider ist der etwas zu schwach auf der Brust.

Also die Frage was es den für sinnvolle Ersatz Minirechner es für den Raspberry Pi gibt mit denen ich das realisieren kann?

Gefunden habe ich diesen heir schonmal: http://imx.solid-run.com/product/cubox-i4-pro/
Hat da jemand irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit solchen Minirechnern und könnte mir dies mitteilen .

Viele Grüße


----------



## Bratkartoffel (23. Juni 2014)

Hi,

also ich bin mit meinem Raspi (Model A) und Raspbmc sehr zufrieden. Ist zwar kein direktes Ubuntu, dafür aber ein Debian (die Basis von Ubuntu). Ein bisschen  übertakten und der Raspi übernimmt bei mir den Fernseher und das Heimnetz mit Samba auf eine externe Platte.

Grüße,
BK


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. Juni 2014)

Hi,
klar reicht ein Raspberry für die eigentliche Aufgabe aber ich würd eben gerne Ubuntu mit Unity einsetzen.
KDE und Gnome finde ich ehrlich gesagt fast schon ne Zumutung fürs Auge  und mit Unity Arbeitet es sich inzwischen fast so gut wie mit OSX oder Windows.

Grüße


----------

